# Imperial Gunworx in Sparta?



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

http://www.imperialgunworx.com/home.html

I heard it's a new gunsmith shop and the guy was the gunsmith at 616 for years. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Bob,

The shop is owned by two guys who both work at Barracks 616, one is the gunsmith there as well. They both came from Bachelder's in Grand Rapids.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

From their website:

"Services Soon to Come:

Inquire about packages for brides, bridal parties, and mothers of the bride."

??????

Hoppe's no. 10


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> From their website:
> 
> "Services Soon to Come:
> 
> ...


Thats a bride or mother in law not to get on the bad side of!


----------

